# Dual boot Open Suse-OS X, préparation



## manchette (18 Novembre 2006)

Salut,
pouvez vous m'aider à installer Suse sur Mac svp ? 

j'ai besoi n de connaitre la place nécessaire sur le disque et si ma config 'passera' (portable : ibook PPC G3 600 mhz, 384 Mo Sdram)
(Objectif : si possible : dual boot os X 10.3.9 et Suse)

Ensuite comment préparer le disque ? 

Pourquoi n'y a t'il pas de dvd pour Mac ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (6cd ca fait beaucoup, alors que la 10.2 sort bientôt)

Où trouver la version 10.1 remasterisée pour processeur PPC ?


Savez vous si la 10.2 offrira un dvd pour PPC ? ca m'étonnerait vu que le PPC ne se fait plus en Mac, mais qui sait. La version PPC de Suse sera t'elle maintenue ?

Vaut t'il mieux attendre la suse 10.2 selon vous ? ( sortie le 7 Déc)

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2006)

manchette a dit:


> Salut,
> pouvez vous m'aider à installer Suse sur Mac svp ?
> 
> j'ai besoi n de connaitre la place nécessaire sur le disque et si ma config 'passera' (portable : ibook PPC G3 600 mhz, 384 Mo Sdram)
> ...


Juste une question : pourquoi veux-tu Suse ? parce qu'il existe des distrib qui tiennent sur un CD.

Sinon je ne pense pas que le support PPC sera &#233;tendu &#233;tant donn&#233; que comme tu le dis les Mac sont pass&#233; &#224; Intel.


----------



## manchette (19 Novembre 2006)

que suggères tu ?

j'aime bien Suse, pourquoi pas ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Novembre 2006)

manchette a dit:


> que suggères tu ?
> 
> j'aime bien Suse, pourquoi pas ?


C'est difficile de sugg&#233;rer un distro.

C'est pour te faire la main / pour apprendre / pour un logiciel qui n'existe que sous linux ?


Si tu n'a pas d'envie sp&#233;cifique (distrib bas&#233;e sur RedHat par exemple), je ne peux que te conseiller Ubuntu (bas&#233;e sur Debian) qui est tr&#232;s en vogue en ce moment et &#224; une communaut&#233; d'utilisateurs fran&#231;ais active et un bon forum (en fran&#231;ais aussi). En plus &#231;a tient sur un seul CD.

Mais certaines personnes n'aime pas Ubuntu (des utilisateurs chevronn&#233;s en g&#233;n&#233;ral qui trouve que ce n'est pas assez param&#233;trable ou je ne sais quoi.).


Enfin bref. site officiel l&#224; : Ubuntu 
Le site fran&#231;ais est l&#224; : Ubuntu-fr


----------

